

The End of Verifiable.com - TrevorBurnham
http://eagereyes.org/blog/2010/end-of-verifiable-com

======
TrevorBurnham
I'm leading a startup that does visualization, among other things. So I found
this article to be a useful assessment of the challenges involved in doing
datavis-as-a-service.

